# FLR(M) processing time within the UK: FOI Request



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

I stumbled upon this site of Freedom of Information (FOI) requests and many relate to FLR(M) processing times within the UK. Thought some of you might be interested!

1)Link 

While the UKBA didn't answer all of the questions in the original FOI request, they did mention that the average processing time for FLR(M) applications received in June 2012 was 154 calendar days. So an average of 5 months. Also, 6% of the FLR(M) applications received in May 2012 have been completed and 17% of the FLR(M) applications received in June 2012 have been completed

2) Link


> A total of 1,808 FLR(M) applications were received in February 2012, with a further
> 4,324 applications received in March 2012. Of the applications received in February, 124 (7%) are still awaiting a decision. Of the applications received in March, 2,076 (48%) are still awaiting a decision.
> 
> The maximum time for a decision to be made on an FLR(M) application received
> ...


----------



## iheartcalvin (May 5, 2012)

Well isn't that interesting? We applied 27th Feb so by those calculations that should be any time soon fingers crossed!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Unfortunately, that information fell out of date as soon as the July 9th rules were announced. Since July this year, visa waiting times have increased considerably (likely due to a backlog of applications rushed in to beat the July rules). As an example: a premium application in the US was only taking 2-3 business days at the beginning of the year, but this is currently now around 15 business days. Countries that used to take around 6 months are seemingly taking up to 9 months in some cases. If you're waiting for a visa currently, it's probably better to ignore any pre-July 2012 statistics as they are most likely out of date.


----------



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

You're right, I'm sure the average processing time will have jumped up considerably after the 9th of July. It will be interesting to see how much they've increased when those figures come out.

I just thought this information would be of some interest to those on the board who are still waiting on decisions for applications submitted earlier in the year.


----------



## iheartcalvin (May 5, 2012)

Surely an application made in February must be near the top of the pile?! This wait is awful................


----------



## Habibi (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you Deco...I just can't wait to work here and feel like I am actually living my life!


----------



## MaltedBarley (Nov 28, 2011)

Is there any distinction between the processing times for premium in-person service vs non-premium? I applied for FLR(M) in person on Sept 21 hoping for a a same-day decision but they needed an extra document from me. I need to be able to work ASAP, have I now slipped into this 154 day average?!



deco said:


> I stumbled upon this site of Freedom of Information (FOI) requests and many relate to FLR(M) processing times within the UK. Thought some of you might be interested!
> 
> 1)Link
> 
> ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MaltedBarley said:


> Is there any distinction between the processing times for premium in-person service vs non-premium? I applied for FLR(M) in person on Sept 21 hoping for a a same-day decision but they needed an extra document from me. I need to be able to work ASAP, have I now slipped into this 154 day average?!


Hard to tell but they don't actually guarantee same-day processing. If they need more time to look at your application, then you just have to wait. How long nobody can tell. But at least a caseworker is looking at your papers so hopefully it will be a lot less than the time quoted.


----------



## Habibi (Sep 1, 2012)

I know this is going to seem really ignorant, but does 'calendar days' mean weekends as well or just working days?!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Habibi said:


> I know this is going to seem really ignorant, but does 'calendar days' mean weekends as well or just working days?!


Yep, that's correct. That's the phrase used to mean ALL days, not just 'weekdays' (which usually refers to Mon - Fri).

And not at all ignorant. Having lived with my American partner for almost a year now, it is amazing how many different phrases we still have for the same thing.


----------



## Habibi (Sep 1, 2012)

Aha! that's good news...i'm going to try and keep positive. thanks for everyone's help


----------

